# Turning Video/ Paul Loseby UPDATE 2/10 closed



## pete00 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ill do a group buy if anyone is interested.

Check this link for details on this video.
The pricing from Paul is in my last post.

If no interest ill close this after the weekend.

thanks........

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20517


----------



## les-smith (Feb 8, 2007)

Would there be a benifit to doing a group buy for this video?  Would it be cheaper than $46.00 after all the paypal fees, shipping, insurance, and etc.?  I'm interested in the video just haven't gotten around to getting it yet.


----------



## TAld (Feb 8, 2007)

Ditto to Les's post. I would be interested.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 8, 2007)

Good question lets see.

Regular UK retail price is $46.00 ($40  + $6 shipping)
Paypal exchange rate ? (donâ€™t know)

Qty discount 10-50  25% off
Qty discount 50+     40% off
Bulk shipping cost from UK ?  (heâ€™s going to let me know)

I have not shipped cds before, I know folks here have maybe they can fill in the missing price.
I think its around $3.00 or so.
the maximum charge using flat rate its 4.05

<b>Edit</b> 
media rate is
Under 1 pound 1.59
under 2 pound 2.05


Lets figure we buy 10 with 25% off
30.00 DVD
     ?   ship from UK added 
  <s>4.05 Ship from me max (fate rate)</s> 
  1.59 Media Rate 
  1.30 PayPal (2.9% of total +.30) Or send me check, I trust ya.
  1.35 (insurance up to $50.00 if you want)
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.
 <s>36.70 r</s>
   34.24 cost so far 

Am I forgetting anything ?

pete


----------



## beathard (Feb 8, 2007)

Would the DVD be in PAL formatting or NTSC?  If it is in PAL, I am not sure it would be much use in the US.


----------



## beathard (Feb 8, 2007)

The site does say NTSC.  So the PAL issue is a non-issue...


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 8, 2007)

May I suggest you use USPS "Media Rate"?  It's a lot cheaper...a LOT!


----------



## pete00 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Lou
media rate is
Under 1 pound 1.59
under 2 pound 2.05

ill go back and redo numbers.


----------



## rduncan (Feb 8, 2007)

Only question isn't media rate slower than walking it across country???


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 8, 2007)

Media mail is carried as first class mail according to the folks at USPS headquarters.  There are a few requirements, but I used it frequently when distributing self-published books (not my books, but books written by others).


----------



## paulloseby (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi All - I have to go to the post office in the morning.  I will parcel 10 dvds up and get the exact shipping charge for the box.

Kindest regards

Paul
PS - Hi Lou - are you keeping ok?


----------



## paulloseby (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all - well I went to our post office and to send a parcel of 10 dvds, it has to go by a different system and the price is $109.16 which works out at $10 shipping for each one.  It is less expensive to send them individually in 'small packets'.  

If anyone wants to e-mail me on pen@pens-pens.com for a dvd and mentions your membership to the IAP, I'll pay the shipping.  I'll then send a Paypal invoice to you for $40 and as soon as it comes through, send the dvd to you.


They do come in NTSC format (which is normally for the USA) or PAL format for Europe.  Unless you tell me otherwise, I will send an NTSC copy.  They will however both work on a pc.

Kindest regards

Paul


----------



## paulloseby (Feb 10, 2007)

I forgot to say - if you go to http://www.pens-pens.com/dvd.htm you will be able to see an extract showing the blo/ca finish

Paul


----------



## pete00 (Feb 10, 2007)

Paul , thanks for the info, too bad about the shipping.

All i guess group buy is not going to work.
If you want one as paul said send him an email.

Guess i'll just order a set now.
thanks.....pete


----------



## Ligget (Feb 10, 2007)

Paul - can you not make a downloadable version available?  That would cut out shipping etc..


----------



## Lathemaster (Feb 26, 2007)

Timing is everything in life ---

Got my copy directly from Paul on Thursday - it is available in US format.

He does a great job and they are a joy to watch.

Well worth the price.

Cheers
HotJoe (Mike)


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 26, 2007)

Got mine last Thursday also. Great video.


----------

